# Fall fly fishing is great!



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Made a short video of a recent day of fly fishing. I love the diverse terrain we have available here in Utah. If you have time give it a watch and give me some feedback.






Don't forget to like and subscribe.


----------



## amp713 (Oct 27, 2017)

Need to add the web address, it doesn't show up....


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

amp713 said:


> Need to add the web address, it doesn't show up....


"https://youtu.be/s4l7DWVaqQM"


----------



## Wildlifepark (Feb 25, 2018)

Great Video... Following


----------

